
ADVICE NEEDED: Alternative ICO Bounty System Instead of the Viral Exchange? - merubin75
Hello,<p>In the past year, I&#x27;ve managed two ICOs and used The Viral Exchange to manage the Social Media bounty. I found it an easy way to gain Social Media traction quickly. Unfortunately, TVE&#x27;s owners are no longer accepting new campaigns. The core system has not been upgraded in over a year, so this is not altogether surprising.<p>Does anyone have recommendations for something new I can use to replace The Viral Exchange?<p>To be fair, I&#x27;m managing an ICO now where we are using the &quot;traditional&quot; method of asking people to report their here in bitcointalk. But ideally, I&#x27;d like to also use a system that easily incentivizes users to share&#x2F;RT&#x2F;Like Social Media content -- AND makes it easy for me to manage.<p>Any ideas or thoughts?<p>At your service,
Michael
======
wmf
HN probably isn't a good place to ask for advice on ICOs. We'll just tell you
that you're a scammer and you should die.

~~~
merubin75
Thank you for choosing to be a douche canoe instead of being kind or helpful.

Have a nice day.

